# Power Sander Head Wobble... User Error?



## SkadiPP (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone, 

I do mostly smaller drywall jobs so I have little experience with power sanders. Today I rented one from the big orange box because I had skimmed a few beat up walls and wanted to see how much it sped things up and kept dust at bay. 

The unit I had was the Flex Giraffe. The biggest issue I had was if I pushed the unit to the wall with more than the slightest touch the head would begin to wobble and I'd get deep cuts, because the head was not perfectly flat the edge of the head would "dig" in and create swirl ruts (as opposed to swirl scratches). Am I making sense?

My question is was this a function of user error? Is it typical for the heads of these units to wobble when pressure is applied incorrectly? Is it an issue with Flex or did I just have a bad unit?

I was able to get to the point where I barely touched the wall with the pad and got pretty good results but the margin for error seemed small. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## endo.alley (8 mo ago)

SkadiPP said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I do mostly smaller drywall jobs so I have little experience with power sanders. Today I rented one from the big orange box because I had skimmed a few beat up walls and wanted to see how much it sped things up and kept dust at bay.
> 
> ...


Too much vacuum suction? Turn vacuum down a little?


----------



## bob.zeis.3 (Mar 30, 2021)

I would reduce the speed and use a finer grit sandpaper. Gentle touch to keep the head against the drywall and keep it moving. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## rockhanger3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Most likely the backup pad is off center


----------

